
Show HN: Find your next cashflowing real estate investment property - jonblankenship
https://www.onepercentrentals.com/
======
jonblankenship
One-Percent Rentals is a screening tool for identifying single-family
investment properties that meet the 1% Rule (a common rule of thumb in real
estate investing).

Thank you in advance for your feedback!

Jon

